# T5 tubes



## beeky (12 Sep 2007)

Hi all,

I'm after a couple of T5 tubes and having a look at AE seems they only do two - an arcadia plant one and giesemann midday. I've no experience of giesemann, are they good? Will one of each be OK and should I hunt down a giesemann plant tube (assuming they do one) as AE don't sell it (and they seem cheaper than arcadia).

Cheers for any advice.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Sep 2007)

I use Geisemann Midday tubes alongside their Aquaflora tube and am very happy with the results. I haven`t shopped around recently for the cheapest prices, but you can get both types of tube from here:

http://www.aquatics-online.co.uk/catalo ... lights.asp

Dave.


----------



## pompeyfan (17 Sep 2007)

It might be worth popping in to your local electrical wholesaler, as i'm sure they could beat Â£13 per lamp for a G.E. Starcoat, PHILIPS or OSRAM T5. The only problem with wholesalers is they order T5 tubes in boxes of 25 so ordering one or two would require someone in the supply chain splitting a box. Worth a try, i reckon as there are many different K ratings from 2700 to 6000/6500 depending on the make.

 Pete


----------

